# Help with Caribbean timeshare suggestion



## vlapinta (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi we are a family of 5 looking to exchange our Marriott Ocean Watch for any 2 bedroom in the Caribbean. We have been to Aruba. so looking for any other suggestions that trade through II and are easy to get to from NJ


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 12, 2015)

Cayman Islands and St. Maartin are pretty close.


----------



## vlapinta (Nov 12, 2015)

classiclincoln said:


> Cayman Islands and St. Maartin are pretty close.



Thanks but any suggestions for the timeshares themselves?


----------



## winnipiseogee (Nov 13, 2015)

Marriott Frenchmans Cove is probably your best and easiest bet.  Nice property, great island and super easy access from New Jersey.


----------



## legalfee (Nov 13, 2015)

+1 on Marriott at Frenchmans Cove St Thomas.


----------



## gmarine (Nov 13, 2015)

Surf Club and Ocean Club in Aruba.


----------



## mclyne (Nov 13, 2015)

I vote for Frenchman's Cove. Our grandkids ages 15 down to 8 love it there. There is a lot to do and see on the island but I bet you will never leave the Cove!!


----------



## classiclincoln (Nov 14, 2015)

Sorry, mis read your post (I'm from south Jersey too!). 

We really liked the Grand Caymanian in the Caymans.
Stayed at The Villas at Simpson Bay and Oyster Bay Beach Resort in St. Maartin.

Posted reviews in the Marketplace; check 'em out.


----------



## Carta (Nov 18, 2015)

Been to Grand Caymanian in Grand Cayman a few times; but quite a few years ago. Located on bay side...It has a small man-made beach; but a short distance from 7Mile Beach....7Mile Beach is on my top 5 list of beaches in Caribbean...Make sure to rent a car...FYI: driving is on the left...

IMO GC is very expensive..But since you've been to Aruba u won't be shocked...


----------



## Fairwinds (Nov 19, 2015)

Don't exclude Marrott's St. Kitts from consideration. I don't know about flights from your area but it's a great resort. Units feel larger than MFC, patios are more open, kitchen has more storage, beach is nice with plenty of palapas, and you have full access to hotel amenities. MFC has better views from room and you can park close to your building. The big difference for me is that St. Kitts has a more laid back feel. I like both so much that I would probably request both to better my odds while using the Marriott priority and paying less for the trade.


----------



## Seaport104 (Nov 19, 2015)

vlapinta said:


> Hi we are a family of 5 looking to exchange our Marriott Ocean Watch for any 2 bedroom in the Caribbean. We have been to Aruba. so looking for any other suggestions that trade through II and are easy to get to from NJ



Harborside in Atlantis, 3 hour flight from Newark and can be had for $350-450 nonstop. Problem is 2 bedrooms are hard to come by and usually available in II only late August/September


----------



## Squan66 (Jan 9, 2016)

Fairwinds said:


> Don't exclude Marrott's St. Kitts from consideration. I don't know about flights from your area but it's a great resort. Units feel larger than MFC, patios are more open, kitchen has more storage, beach is nice with plenty of palapas, and you have full access to hotel amenities. MFC has better views from room and you can park close to your building. The big difference for me is that St. Kitts has a more laid back feel. I like both so much that I would probably request both to better my odds while using the Marriott priority and paying less for the trade.



United just started flying direct from Newark.  We loved St. Kitts but found the flights through Miami were a pain. We are now considering a return trip.  The timeshare units are beautiful in St. Kitts.


----------

